# Dinette area removal



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

I am not happy with the Dinette arrangement in my Rimor. It is of the usual two bench seats facing each other and a table in between secured under the window. There are the usual storage facilities under each bench including the main water storage tank. My question is has anyone ever replaced this set up with a couch type of seat i.e. semi circular setee. I find the bench seats too straight to be comfortable for watching T.V. If I was to try and achieve this layout I want to do it in such a way that it can be reverted to its original arrangement when I go to trade camper.
Any views or experience ouy there?


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We did that with our last van - a Pilote r470.
We wanted two really comfortable recliners as we were going fulltime in it!
The seats both came from Toyota Hiaces. Actually, in the end all of them came from Toyota Hiaces though three different ones!
We stripped it right back but kept all the timber for re-use. That way I didn't have any matching problems.
Anyway, here is a link to the blog on the subject!
http://pjlnphillips.wordpress.com/2008/09/16/the-refit/
Best of luck
Patrick


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

my ci pegaso had originally a 3 seater dinette, under the single seat was the water heater and the double covered the tank , unfortunately the previous owner used it to live in for 18 months after his marriage broke up and lost the steel frame that made the bed up , 
when we purchased it i turned the water tank 90% and boxed it all in then used floor cladding to cover both sides ,we use this as 2 x singles or i have 2 bedboards to make a queen size bed in the center.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi there,
You will see I have just posted a line on here regarding doing the opposite to you, before I saw your post.
I appreciate you are in Ireland and we are based in north london but do travel broadly.
Just to say that if you do decide to remove yours there may be a possibility, if movement were possible of getting some money to finance your project.
You don't get if you don't ask.
regards malcolm


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi there,
You will see I have just posted a line on here regarding doing the opposite to you, before I saw your post.
I appreciate you are in Ireland and we are based in north london but do travel broadly.
Just to say that if you do decide to remove yours there may be a possibility, if movement were possible of getting some money to finance your project.
You don't get if you don't ask.
regards malcolm


----------

